

Justin Bieber Has Dedicated Servers at Twitter - cwan
http://gizmodo.com/5632095/

======
jacquesm
I must be totally out of touch but I haven't a clue who 'Justin Bieber' is...

~~~
dimarco
If you live in America then yes, you are fortunately out of touch.

*edit, cannot type

~~~
jacquesm
Europe, nl.

